# I'm so proud of Empire!



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

He'll be a year old tomorrow and has been a joy from the day that I brought him home at 8 weeks.

Today our trainer gave him a certificate for completion of his class and his performance today even left me a little speechless. It was the best I've seen him track. And his obedience was flawless (I got corrected). I found myself almost whispering the commands and was wondering whose dogs was calmly executing them with such focus. It was weird and left me a bit speechless. 

The trainer was also impressed with his bite work. It was just a wonderful day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

That's so great!!! Go Empire! I'm glad the classes improved  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

ZoeD1217 said:


> That's so great!!! Go Empire! I'm glad the classes improved
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you. We did not go back to the Dogwood Park class. Instead I found a guy (someone on here recommended) who does one on one Schutzhund training and works all of his clients (one after another) on the weekends. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Curtis said:


> Thank you. We did not go back to the Dogwood Park class. Instead I found a guy (someone on here recommended) who does one on one Schutzhund training and works all of his clients (one after another) on the weekends.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's great! Are you going to continue to do different classes with Empire? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

ZoeD1217 said:


> That's great! Are you going to continue to do different classes with Empire?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We are continuing with the same trainer. He's invited us to join the club (where he works the members on Saturdays and Sundays). I've also scheduled another 6 weeks of one-on-one with him because I feel like I need a lot more fine tuning. 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Curtis said:


> We are continuing with the same trainer. He's invited us to join the club (where he works the members on Saturdays and Sundays). I've also scheduled another 6 weeks of one-on-one with him because I feel like I need a lot more fine tuning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it bold city? 

I can't do any scheduled classes right now so I'm thinking of looking into private lessons in home or board and train... Although the general consensus on b&t wasn't favorable for a puppy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

ZoeD1217 said:


> Is it bold city?
> 
> I can't do any scheduled classes right now so I'm thinking of looking into private lessons in home or board and train... Although the general consensus on b&t wasn't favorable for a puppy.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think he is affiliated with Bold City but his business is Marienhof Kennels. His name is Michael Higgins and I really like his training.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Here is his certificate. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shemeld135 (Mar 4, 2014)

:thumbup:good job!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great job to the both of you!


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

We just finished our one one ones with him and we will be starting the club this weekend! So cool! 
I was going to post a similar one to yours .
Titan started on the bite pillow last weekend. And he took right to it. He latched right on with full grips each time and held on. I was super surprised and we were very pleased.
Hope to see you out there!


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

DTS said:


> We just finished our one one ones with him and we will be starting the club this weekend! So cool!
> I was going to post a similar one to yours .
> Titan started on the bite pillow last weekend. And he took right to it. He latched right on with full grips each time and held on. I was super surprised and we were very pleased.
> Hope to see you out there!


Congratulations to you and Titan! We'll see you guys there!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you Shemeld and Nigel!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

